# Обсуждающийся vs обсуждаемый



## Alexander2

Не могли бы вы подсказать, следует ли использовать слово «обсуждающимися» или «обсуждаемыми» в следующем тексте?

Примечание: Обсуждаются убытки, а не Работы или Изобретения, хотя это сразу не ясно из-за порядка слов.

Подрядчик гарантирует защиту компании «Вэб Сэнчури» (Web Century) и будет всегда возмещать все судебные издержки, убытки, компенсации ущерба или затраты, понесённые компанией «Вэб Сэнчури» или за которые «Вэб Сэнчури» будет привлечена к судебной ответственности, относительно любых убытков за нарушение прав интеллектуальной собственности или иных убытков, связанных с Работами или Изобретениями, *обсуждающимися / обсуждаемыми* между Подрядчиком и «Вэб Сэнчури» в рамках осуществления Услуг. Подрядчик обязуется предоставлять достаточное страховое покрытие ответственности, и предъявит компании «Вэб Сэнчури» копию страхового договора по запросу.


----------



## Awwal12

"Обсуждаемые между кем-л. и кем-л." звучит очень странно, на мой взгляд. "Обсуждающиеся" - нормально.


----------



## Alexander2

Спасибо. Есть ли разница межу значениями слов «обсуждаемый» и «обсуждающийся»?


----------



## Şafak

Awwal12 said:


> "Обсуждаемые между кем-л. и кем-л." звучит очень странно, на мой взгляд. "Обсуждающиеся" - нормально.


Нормально - смелое заявление. Я вообще не понимаю, что происходит в предложении 😂, но вроде оба вариант правильные.


----------



## Vovan

Alexander2 said:


> Есть ли разница межу значениями слов «обсуждаемый» и «обсуждающийся»?


Слово "обсуждающийся" привязано к данному моменту (есть вариант для прошедшего - "обсуждавшийся").
"Обсуждаемый" - более абстрактно/обтекаемо с т.зр. времени:
_Вопросы, обсуждаемые на полях форума, обычно касаются... _(Форум проводился, проводится и будет проводится.)​
Раз, по-вашему, определительный оборот относится к "убыткам", то больше подходит первый вариант (т.е. речь идет об убытках в привязке к процессу обсуждения договора (или договоров, или приложений к нему/ним) перед подписанием).

Однако в исходном предложении необходимо исправить согласование: вопрос там "каких?", а не "какими?":
_...относительно любых убытков, <...> обсуждающимися обсуждающихся... _​


----------



## Maroseika

Фраза настолько несогласованна, что нельзя понять, что вообще означает "обсуждаемый". Договор подписывается, но стороны все еще что-то обсуждают? Или они уже обсудили, и тогда должно быть "обсуждавшихся" или "обсужденных" (насколько это слово вообще тут уместно)?
Думаю, начать надо с полной переработки предложения, чтобы оно обрело смысл.


----------



## Alexander2

> Раз, по-вашему, определительный оборот относится к "убыткам", то больше подходит первый вариант (т.е. речь идет об убытках в привязке к процессу обсуждения договора (или договоров, или приложений к нему/ним) перед подписанием).



Спасибо за объяснение.



> Фраза настолько несогласованна, что нельзя понять, что вообще означает "обсуждаемый". Договор подписывается, но стороны все еще что-то обсуждают? Или они уже обсудили, и тогда должно быть "обсуждавшихся" или "обсужденных" (насколько это слово вообще тут уместно)?



Договор не подписывается на данный момент. И убытки ещё не были понесены и сейчас не обсуждаются. В договоре говорится об убытках, которые могут возникнуть в будущем.



> Думаю, начать надо с полной переработки предложения, чтобы оно обрело смысл.



Текст, которой я цитировал в начале—мой перевод с английского языка.

Оригинал:

The Contractor will indemnify Web Century and keep it indemnified at all times against all costs, claims, damages or expenses incurred by Web Century, or for which Web Century may become liable, with respect to *any intellectual property infringement claim or other claim relating to the Works or Inventions supplied by the Contractor to Web Century* during the course of providing the Services. The Contractor shall maintain adequate liability insurance coverage, and shall supply a copy of the policy to Web Century on request.

Перевод:

Подрядчик гарантирует защиту компании «Вэб Сэнчури» (Web Century) и будет всегда возмещать все судебные издержки, убытки, компенсации ущерба или затраты, понесённые компанией «Вэб Сэнчури» или за которые «Вэб Сэнчури» будет привлечена к судебной ответственности, относительно *любых убытков за нарушение прав интеллектуальной собственности или иных убытков, связанных с Работами или Изобретениями, обсуждающихся между Подрядчиком и «Вэб Сэнчури»* в рамках осуществления Услуг. Подрядчик обязуется предоставлять достаточное страховое покрытие ответственности, и предъявит компании «Вэб Сэнчури» копию страхового договора по запросу.

У меня возникают трудности с переводом выделенного фрагмента. С моей точки зрения, слово *supplied* определяет *claim,* а не *Works or Inventions. *Однако в русском языке это трудно передать из-за невозможности использования такого же порядка слов, как в оригинале.


----------



## Vovan

Alexander2 said:


> С моей точки зрения, слово *supplied* определяет *claim,* а не *Works or Inventions. *


Как мне кажется, речь идет об исковых требованиях (claims) со стороны третьих лиц/компаний в адрес компании "Web Century" в связи с работами или изобретениями, осуществляемыми/предоставляемыми (supplied) ей Подрядчиком в ходе/рамках оказания услуг.



> *claim *<...> 2. 1) иск; претензия; рекламация 2) _юр. _иск о возмещении убытков _или_ ущерба (_в связи с увечьем и т. п._) (Source.)


----------



## Maroseika

Разумеется, речь всего лишь о предоставляемых услугах, осуществляемых работах и т.п. Ничего "обсуждающегося" в оригинальном тексте нет.


----------



## Şafak

Понятно. Можно просто опустить слово «обсуждаемый» и переписать предложение по-русски. Смысл не поменяется.


----------



## Alexander2

Спасибо.

Согласно грамматическому строению английского предложения, что конкретно подрядчик (то есть страховая компания как сторона в страховом договоре) предоставляет: иски или Работы и Изобретения?

Как вы порекомендуете сделать перевод?

Подрядчик гарантирует защиту компании «Вэб Сэнчури» (Web Century) и будет всегда возмещать все судебные издержки, убытки, компенсации ущерба или затраты, понесённые компанией «Вэб Сэнчури» или за которые «Вэб Сэнчури» будет привлечена к судебной ответственности, относительно любых исков за нарушение прав интеллектуальной собственности или иных исков, связанных с Работами или Изобретениями, предоставляемыми Подрядчиком «Вэб Сэнчури» в рамках осуществления Услуг.


----------



## Vx123

"... связанных с Работами или Изобретениями, предоставляемыми Подрядчиком «Вэб Сэнчури» в рамках осуществления Услуг."

Работами -> Объектами интеллектуальной собственности
предоставляемыми -> переданными


The Contractor shall maintain adequate liability insurance coverage, and shall supply a copy of the policy to Web Century on request.

Подрядчик обязуется иметь/поддерживать  адекватное/достаточное страховое покрытие ответственности, и обязуется предоставлять/предъявлять копию страхового полиса по требованию Web Century.


----------



## Vx123

относительно любых исков  ->  связанных с / вызванных  любыми исками


----------



## BabyPrue

Тут неверный перевод - ...или другого иска, связанного с Работами или изобретениями, *предоставленными* Исполнителем Web Century в ходе предоставления Услуг.


----------



## Alexander2

Спасибо. Перевод согласно вашим рекомендациям:

«Подрядчик гарантирует защиту компании Web Century («Вэб Сэнчури») и будет всегда возмещать все судебные расходы, судебный иски, компенсации ущерба или затраты, понесённые компанией Web Century или за которые Web Century будет привлечена к судебной ответственности, относительно любых исков за нарушение прав интеллектуальной собственности или иных исков, связанных с Работами или Изобретениями, предоставленными Подрядчиком Web Century в ходе оказания Услуг. Подрядчик обязуется поддерживать достаточное страховое покрытие ответственности, и обязуется предъявлять копию страхового полиса по требованию Web Century.»


----------



## Maroseika

Alexander2 said:


> Спасибо. Перевод согласно вашим рекомендациям:
> 
> «Подрядчик гарантирует защиту компании Web Century («Вэб Сэнчури») и будет всегда возмещать все судебные расходы, судебный иски, компенсации ущерба или затраты, понесённые компанией Web Century или за которые Web Century будет привлечена к судебной ответственности, относительно любых исков за нарушение прав интеллектуальной собственности или иных исков, связанных с Работами или Изобретениями, предоставленными Подрядчиком Web Century в ходе оказания Услуг. Подрядчик обязуется поддерживать достаточное страховое покрытие ответственности, и обязуется предъявлять копию страхового полиса по требованию Web Century.»


Простите, но компенсацию нельзя  понести, иск нельзя возместить, работы нельзя предоставить, за затраты, бывает, привлекают к ответственности, но совсем в другой ситуации, а смысл остаётся туманным. Вы совершенно не учитываете сочетаемости слов.
При этом тема совсем перестала соответствовать ее названию. Пожалуйста, откройте новую тему, название которой отвечало бы ее содержанию.


----------



## Ruukr

Alexander2 said:


> Не могли бы вы подсказать, следует ли использовать слово «обсуждающимися» или «обсуждаемыми» в следующем тексте?
> 
> Примечание: Обсуждаются убытки, а не Работы или Изобретения, хотя это сразу не ясно из-за порядка слов.
> 
> Подрядчик гарантирует защиту компании «Вэб Сэнчури» (Web Century) и будет всегда возмещать все судебные издержки, убытки, компенсации ущерба или затраты, понесённые компанией «Вэб Сэнчури» или за которые «Вэб Сэнчури» будет привлечена к судебной ответственности, относительно любых убытков за нарушение прав интеллектуальной собственности или иных убытков, связанных с Работами или Изобретениями, *обсуждающимися / обсуждаемыми* между Подрядчиком и «Вэб Сэнчури» в рамках осуществления Услуг. Подрядчик обязуется предоставлять достаточное страховое покрытие ответственности, и предъявит компании «Вэб Сэнчури» копию страхового договора по запросу.


связанных с Работами или Изобретениями,* обсуждаемыми* между Подрядчиком и «Вэб Сэнчури» в рамках осуществления Услуг.
т.е. их обсуждают (Работы и Изобретения). 
если - обсуждающимися - то это относится к слову "убытков". 
(то что Вам объясняли выше - это от непонимания языка, на котором они говорят.... )


----------



## Alexander2

Ruukr said:


> связанных с Работами или Изобретениями,* обсуждаемыми* между Подрядчиком и «Вэб Сэнчури» в рамках осуществления Услуг.
> т.е. их обсуждают (Работы и Изобретения).
> если - обсуждающимися - то это относится к слову "убытков".
> (то что Вам объясняли выше - это от непонимания языка, на котором они говорят.... )


Да, строение предложения достаточно сложное, что характерно тектсам юридической тематики.


----------



## Ruukr

Alexander2 said:


> Да, строение предложения достаточно сложное, что характерно тектсам юридической тематики.


Ну, на том стоим. ))))


----------

